# Can salt treat pop eye?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

One of my fish seem to have pop eye. His eye is popping out and its all red. Seemed like its full of blood. How do i cure it?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ONE OF MY RBP'S HAD THAT AND I WENT AND GOT SOME (EXCUSE THE SPELLING) BUT I THINK ITS TRIOFLEXIN OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT ...I HAD TO BUY 3 CYCLES OF IT WHICH IS LIKE 24 CAPSULES FOR MY 60 GALLON , WITHIN A DAY OR TWO I NOTICED RESULTS ...THE EYE STATED CLEARING UP AFTER ABOUT THE SECOND CYCLE ....BYE THE TIME THE THIRD CYCLE WAS STARTED IT WAS NEARLY GONE ..........MY LOCAL FISH STORE TOLD ME THAT IT WAS CAUSED FROM STRESS AND TO BRING THE STRESS LEVEL DOWN IN MY TANK TO USE BLACK WATER EXTRACT IT WORKED MY FISH GOT ALOT LIVELIER ....THE ONLY THING ABOUT IT IS YOU CANT RUN THE FILTERS WITH CARBON CAUSE IT WILL REMOVE IT FROM YOUR TANK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

treat your fish in a separte tank and use myacin.i think its one capsule per ten gallons.also always remove charcoal bags when doing any type of treatment..


----------



## BileeDat (Jul 21, 2003)

I've got a 4" Caribe with a slightly protruding eye, but no redness... the eye actually seems to have a white ring around it and it appears cloudier than the other. Is this pop eye or something else?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

HOPE YOUR FISH GET BETTER USE MEDS


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

BileeDat said:


> I've got a 4" Caribe with a slightly protruding eye, but no redness... the eye actually seems to have a white ring around it and it appears cloudier than the other. Is this pop eye or something else?


 possibly ammonia burn do a water change and full gravel vac then try doing water changes every day around 10 % add some salt around 1 tablespoon per 10 gal to help with the healing process.
dixon


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

1tsp per 3gallon is more like it. Anyhow, i dont think it ammonia burn. I do 2 water change a week until i get another filter.


----------

